# to p/rr/s and beyond



## ryan92 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey guys, so this is my first post, but i've decided that it is time for a change, instead of just hitting the gym almost every day and just trying to bust my ass for 2 hours, while still going no where, i have done some reading and have come upon gopro's p/rr/s system.  hopefully by doing this i will be able to increase my strength siginifcantly, currently benching 80kg for 4 reps, squating 90 for 9 reps  and dead lifting 65kg (cant remember reps, think its like 8) 

My goals are;
100kg for 6 reps - bench press
120kg for 10 reps - squat
90 kg for dead lift - minimum 6 reps

My time frame for this will be approximately
3 x p/rr cycle to get used to this system 
1 week rest
3 x p/rr/s cycle
1 week rest
Strength test week 

Therefore, i have 17 weeks to make my goals a reality

so far i have set up my power week, and it looks like this

Chest/Delts/Abs - Monday
*Bench press 3 x 4-6 (4 mins rest)
Incline press 3 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)
Weighted dips 2 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)*

*Military press 2-3 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)
Upright row 2-3 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)*
*Delt Cable Pull 2-3 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)*

  Quads/Hams/Calves - Tuesday
*Squats 3 x 4-6 (4 mins rest)*
*Leg press 3 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)*
*Single leg extension 2 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)*

*SLDL 3 x 4-6 (4 mins rest)*
*Leg Curls 3 x 6-8 (3 mins rest)*
*Glut Ham Raises 2 x 6-8 (2 mins rest)*

*Calf Press 3 x 6-8 (3 mins rest)*

  Lats/Traps/Back/Abs – Thursday 
*Cable Lateral Raise 3 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)*
*Front Cable Raise 3 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)*

*Barbell Shrug 2 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)*

*Barbell bent over rows* *3 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)*
*Pull Ups (weighted) 2-3 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)*
*Hyper extensions (weighted) 2-3 x 8-10 (3 mins rest)*

  BIS/TRIS/FOREARMS/CALVES - Friday
*Cable Curls 2 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)*
*Hammer curl (or Zottman, can't decide?)...2 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)*

*CG bench press...3 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)*
*Cable Pushdowns 2x 6-8 (2 mins rest)*

*Wrist Curl 2 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)*
*Reverse Wrist Curl 2 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)*

*Calf Press 3 x 6-8 (3 mins rest)*
*Standing Calf raises 3 x 6-8 (3 mins rest)*

i will be fixing up the rep range week either tomorrow or the day afta, so yeh, hopefully someone will read this, if not, it'll be a good place for me just to get my thoughts down, related to this or not, feel free to give me any advice you want, i would want to do everything right so feel free to judge away haha


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 1, 2010)

Finished up the program for first 6 weeks, talked to gopro (eric) and he suggested just doing 3 p/rr cycles first, then start the p/rr/s so yeh, heres the program for the next 6 weeks;
Power Week
Chest/Delts/Abs - Monday
*Bench press 3 x 4-6 (4 mins rest)
Incline press 3 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)
Weighted dips 2 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)

Military press 2-3 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)
Upright row 2-3 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)
Delt Cable Pull 2-3 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)
*
Quads/Hams/Calves - Tuesday
*Squats 3 x 4-6 (4 mins rest)
Leg press 3 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)
Single leg extension 2 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)

SLDL 3 x 4-6 (4 mins rest)
Leg Curls 3 x 6-8 (3 mins rest)
Glut Ham Raises 2 x 6-8 (2 mins rest)

Calf Press 3 x 6-8 (3 mins rest)
Standing Calf raises 3 x 6-8 (3 mins rest)
*
Lats/Traps/Back/Abs – Thursday 
*Pull overs 3 x 4-6
Cable Lateral Raise 3 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)
Barbell bent over rows 3 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)

Front Cable Raise 2 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)
Barbell Shrug 2 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)

Pull Ups (weighted) 2 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)
Pull Throughs 3 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)
Hyper extensions (weighted) 2-3 x 8-10 (3 mins rest)*

BIS/TRIS/FOREARMS/CALVES - Friday
*Cable Curls 2 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)
Hammer curl...2 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)

CG bench press...3 x 4-6 (3 mins rest)
Cable Pushdowns 2x 6-8 (2 mins rest)

Wrist Curl 2 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)
Reverse Wrist Curl 2 x 4-6 (2 mins rest)

Calf Press 3 x 6-8 (3 mins rest)
Standing Calf raises 3 x 6-8 (3 mins rest)*

Rep Range Week (7-9, 10-12, 13-15)
Chest/ Delts/Abs - Monday
*Bench press 2 x 7-9 (4 mins rest)
Incline press 2 x 10-12 (3 mins rest)
Weighted dips 2 x 13-15 (2 mins rest)

Military press 2 x 7-9 (3 mins rest)
Upright row 2 x 10-12 (2 mins rest)
Delt Cable Pull 2-x 13-15 (2 mins rest)*

QUADS/HAMS/CALVES
*Squats 2 x 7-9 (4 mins rest)
Leg press 2 x 10-12 (3 mins rest)
Single leg extension 2 x 13-15 (2 mins rest)

SLDL 3 x 7-9 (4 mins rest)
Glut Ham Raises 2 x 10-12 (2 mins rest)
Leg Curls 3 x 12-15 (3 mins rest)

Calf Press 2 x 7-9 (3 mins rest)
Calf Press 2 x 10-12 (2 Mins Rest)
Standing Calf Raises 2 x 12-15 (1 mins rest)*

LATS/TRAPS/LWBACK/ABS
*Pull Overs 2 x 7-9
Cable Lateral Raise 2 x 10-12 (3 mins rest)
Barbell bent over rows 2 x 13-15 (3 mins rest)

Front Cable Raise 2 x 7-9 (3 mins rest)
Barbell Shrug 2 x 10-12 (2 mins rest)

Pull Ups (weighted) 2 x 7-9 (3 mins rest)
Pull Throughs 2 x 10-12
Hyper extensions (weighted) 2 x 13-15 (3 mins rest)*

BIS/TRIS/FOREARMS/CALVES
*Cable Curls 2 x 10-12 (3 mins rest)
Hammer curl...2 x 13-15 (2 mins rest)

CG bench press...2 x 10-12 (3 mins rest)
Cable Pushdowns 2x 13-15 (2 mins rest)

Wrist Curl 2 x 10-12(2 mins rest)
Reverse Wrist Curl 2 x 13-15 (2 mins rest)

Calf Press 2 x 7-9 (3 mins rest)
Calf Press 2 x 10-12 (2 Mins Rest)
Standing Calf Raises 2 x 12-15 (1 mins rest)*

Pretty excited, i start tomorrow morning, so ill post back about how my first session goes
laters


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Lame*

Got pretty sick during the night so put off starting my weights for a week, feel pretty terrible  think i got a flu or something, so ill just keep running and my first session now will start next monday cause i decided that i'd take the week off and let my body fully recover, last time i tried training while i was sick put me in bed for 2 days with probably the worst flu ive eva had, had some pretty hectic hallucinations while i had that as well, but anyway, i guess ill post again next week since nothing new is going down this week


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 7, 2010)

*only 1 more day*

pretty excited, starting tomorrow the new system is gooo...bit worried though about how well im going to go over the next two weeks, im about to start the trials which is a big deal at my school, as its the last exams before the hsc, got so much to study for ay, but oh well i said i'd start...so here we go


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Power week - legs*

Pretty good workout today, felt good to be back at the gym after taking the week off, i think i didn't push it that hard today, so i might try for a bit more intensity next time, and also a little less breaks, i think 3 minutes between sets of squats is way too long, or maybe it is a good length of time and im just impatient haha oh well doens't matter, anyway trials start tomorrow so big night of studying ahead, wish me luck...

Leg Day - 9/8/10

Squats 
80kg x 6 reps (too light)
100kg x 6 reps (that kinda hurt my back) *PB* 
Leg Press
130kg x 6 (too light again)
160kg x 6
Single Leg Extension
80lbs x 6 (too light, good this is annoying haha)
100lbs x 6 (getting there)
SLDL 
40kg x 6
50kg x 6 (wild stretch on this one)
Leg Curls
100lbs x 6
120lbs x 6
Glut Ham Raises 
6 x BW
6 x BW + 5kg PB (i know not big or anything, but its a start
Calf Press
100kg x 8 (not enough)
130kg x 8 (nice technique)
150kg x 7 (burn, burn, burn)
Standing Calf Raises
30kg x 6
45kg x 6
50kg x 6 (gotta figure out a better exercise maybe)


----------



## davegmb (Aug 9, 2010)

ryan92 said:


> Pretty good workout today, felt good to be back at the gym after taking the week off, i think i didn't push it that hard today, so i might try for a bit more intensity next time, and also a little less breaks, i think 3 minutes between sets of squats is way too long, or maybe it is a good length of time and im just impatient haha oh well doens't matter, anyway trials start tomorrow so big night of studying ahead, wish me luck...
> 
> Leg Day - 9/8/10
> 
> ...


 
Are you sure you didnt just hurt your back when you tried to re rack it, because that can happen when you relax after youve done a heavy set, instead of keeping your back straight to re rack. Looks a fun leg day though, i split mine usually into a quad day and a hamstring day, works for me.


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 9, 2010)

yeh, id like to split things up more, but im doing my last year of highschool so i dont really have my time atm. i probably did relax my back a bit wen i went to re-rack it, i think i bent forward a little, thanks man


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 10, 2010)

Felt pretty good today, bit sore from yesterday, but not sore enough to keep me out of the surf after my exam this morning, heres hoping it doesn't get too bad from today

10-8-10 Chest and Delts

Bench Press
75kg x 5
77.5kg x 5 (with a little help)
Incline Press
55kg x 6
60kg x 6 (might go a little heavier with these next time)
Weighted Dips
BW + 10kg x 6
BW + 12.5kg x 5
Military Press (behind the neck)
30kg x 6
40kg x 4
Upright Row (wider grip to target delts)
30kg x 7 
40kg x 6 (go a little heavier with these too)
Delt Cable Pull
40lbs x 6
40lbs x 5

can anyone answer me if i should be military pressing behind the neck or not if im mainly aiming for delt/shoulder region? and also if on incline press they have the incline quite high or about medium? cause i heard the higher you go the more you engage the shoulders and that would take weight away from the chest region.

also just remembered, can anyone tell me if im only doing Barbell Shrugs to directly target my traps, should i do like a 3 second hold at the top, cause im doing a lat/trap/general back day on thurs??


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 11, 2010)

surf was pumping today, yew, good day to break from the gym and let my poor chest recover haha...um may have injured my knee though so ill have to see if i include deadlifts in my workout tomorrow


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 11, 2010)

My goals revisited are;
100kg for 6 reps - bench press
120kg for 10 reps - squat
120 kg for 10 reps - dead lift
45 kg for 10 reps - ez bar curl (i may not specifically do this exercise, but it is just a gauge, as atm im doing 35kg)


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2010)

ryan92 said:


> surf was pumping today, yew, good day to break from the gym and let my poor chest recover haha...um may have injured my knee though so ill have to see if i include deadlifts in my workout tomorrow



Go easy on those knees.  They don't heal as fast as we would like.

Surfing sounds like a great way to go though!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 11, 2010)

Surfing.........you lucky bugger lol, nearest bit of water to me is the river Mersey in my home city of Liverpool and if i so much as stuck my toe in that it would turn green because of the sh*t they pump into it, not to mention the rain errrrrr. 
Anyway you asked a question.........Military press i do standing and to the front, less chance of injury, hits the shoulders and chest secondary too.
I set the bench to a moderate incline, yeah i will hit your shoulders too but so will the flat bench, dont worry about it too much, set it to whats comfortable.


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 12, 2010)

hahah that sucks, i dont think i could survive without surfing, been 5 times since sunday, cause its pumping, and yeh thanks for the concern pylon, its feeling good today, went for a surf and it didnt give me any trouble, plus with my exams today didn't have time to gym so ill just go tomorrow and maybe skip deadlifts this week adn hit them up next week


----------



## davegmb (Aug 12, 2010)

Id drop the shrugs personally, your deadlifts will take care of your traps.


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 12, 2010)

yeh, maybe kill two birds with one stone persay and do a little shrug at the top of my rep for deadlifts, good idea?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2010)

I know a guy that swears by doing them that way.


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 13, 2010)

yeh, i think i may give them a try on back day, i missed both thursday and friday sessions this week, so annoyed, my exams ran till late and i had exams the day after so i didn't have time, may try and punch one late tonight if i feel upto it and get in their tomorrow morning for a quick one


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 14, 2010)

just finished probably the the most High intensity training done
it was at this small gym underneath my boarding house, so im not gonna both posting weights but it wasn't going light, in like 20mins i did;
2 x Concentration Curl and straight bar curl (superset)
2 x Shrug and Single Arm dumbbell Shoulder Press (superset)
2 x sitting tricep dumbbell press
3 x Chest press
2 x leg extension and leg curl (superset)

was pretty gnarly..haha..
ive also decided to redo my power week this week as i missed out on both thursday and friday sessions due to exams, so ill just pretty much restart it and work from there


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 16, 2010)

my god...todays legs was so good, i pushed it so much harder then eva before and it really showed...got a few decent pb's and hopefully that'll be a good base to work on from now on

Leg day 16-8-10
Squats
100kg x 7 reps
110kg x 5 reps (PB)
Leg Press
170kg x 10 reps
185kg x 8 reps
195kg x 7 reps (PB)
Single Leg Extension
100lbs x 8 (each leg)
120lbs x 7
130lbs x 5 (PB)
Straight leg dead lift
45kg x 8
50kg x 8
55kg x 8 (PB, starting light as im afraid of injuring my back)
Leg Curls
120lbs x 8
130lbx x 7
130lbs x 7 (PB)
Calf Press
130kg x 10
150kg x 10
150kg x 12 (PB through reps)
1 Leg Standing Calf Raise (so much better then doing both legs at same time)
16kg x 15 reps (each leg) x 2
24 kg x 10reps (each leg)


so yeh pretty good day, im looking forward to tomorrows chest day, right now, gotta get into my study for tomorrow, LAMEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 22, 2010)

sorry guys, finished trials and got into the partying a bit, so i still worked out, just partied a bit and couldnt find time to post, had a good week though, spesh my chest and shoulder day, really felt the burn, hopefully this weeks rep range week will go down well


----------



## JennyB (Aug 22, 2010)

ryan92 said:


> can anyone answer me if i should be military pressing behind the neck or not if im mainly aiming for delt/shoulder region? and also if on incline press they have the incline quite high or about medium? cause i heard the higher you go the more you engage the shoulders and that would take weight away from the chest region.
> 
> also just remembered, can anyone tell me if im only doing Barbell Shrugs to directly target my traps, should i do like a 3 second hold at the top, cause im doing a lat/trap/general back day on thurs??



Never press behind the neck .. even if you have good shoulder flexibility .. your shoulder is not meant to rotate to that degree .. for inclines you want a medium incline which is typically about a 45 degree angle .. I agree that you dotn really need the shrugs especially because you work them alot when paddling out and poppin up to ride !!



ryan92 said:


> surf was pumping today, yew, good day to break from the gym and let my poor chest recover haha...um may have injured my knee though so ill have to see if i include deadlifts in my workout tomorrow



The SLDL shouldnt hurt the knee at all depending upon if you twisted it or just pounded it on a bail out. 



davegmb said:


> Id drop the shrugs personally, your deadlifts will take care of your traps.



D knows his stuff 

Keep workin it !! I am sure you will hit your goals in no time .. just keep pushing on the reps until failure even if you pass the 6 rep range .. then you know that the next time you need to increase your starting point.


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 23, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Never press behind the neck .. even if you have good shoulder flexibility .. your shoulder is not meant to rotate to that degree



Thanks Jenny yeh, i decided to stop military press, and im going for one armed standing dumbbell press, think it'll probably be better for my shoulders and yeh i dont really like doing any exercise directly for my traps, makes them so sore and it just makes my weekends all rank so yeh, just do them through dl

Today was rep range week for legs, got some pretty nice numbers up, spesh since i was doing a higher rep range
*Squats *
*2 x 10-11*
90kg x 11 reps

100kg x 11reps
*Leg press *
*2 x 12-13 (2 mins rest)*
150kg x 13 reps

160kg x 13 reps
*Single leg extension*
*2 x 14-15 (2 mins rest)*
100lbs x 15 reps

110lbs x 14 reps
(this kinda hurt the front of my ankles, like cause there is alot of pressure of my shin, but i can move the pad up or down so ill just have to deal with it)

*SLDL*
*2 x 10-11 (2 mins rest*
40kgs x 11 reos

50kgs x 11 reps 

(may go slightly more weighty from now on, now that im feeling more comforatble with the  technique)
*Leg Curls *
*2 x 14-15 (2 mins rest)*
110 lbs x 15 reps

120lbs x 15 reps
*Calf Press*
*2 x 12-13(2 mins Rest)*
150kgs x 13 reps

*160kgs x 13 reps PB*
*1 x Foot Calf Raises 2 2 x 14-15 (1 mins rest)*
20kg x 15 reps

22.5kg x 15 reps

feeling pretty confidant with my workout today, hurt pretty bad by the end of my set so i was frothing on that, hoping to see some improvement in these skinny as legs of mine haha, tomorrow....chest and shoulders yew


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 23, 2010)

whats a good exercise for hamstrings aswell, i really want to hit them hard like i do my quads, but my gym doesnt have lying leg curl machine which is annoying, any suggestions?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 23, 2010)

ryan92 said:


> whats a good exercise for hamstrings aswell, i really want to hit them hard like i do my quads, but my gym doesnt have lying leg curl machine which is annoying, any suggestions?


 

You wont have skinny legs much longer if your squatting 100kg for 11 reps, well done. My squats still my weakest point as im tall with long legs so getting all the way down to paralell and beyond and back up again is a tough work. However, being tall seems to help me with my deadlift so there you go.

Anyway HAMSTRINGS, i like the romanian deadlifts and good mornings, after doing both of these i really feel it in my hamstrings the next day.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 23, 2010)

ryan92 said:


> whats a good exercise for hamstrings aswell, i really want to hit them hard like i do my quads, but my gym doesnt have lying leg curl machine which is annoying, any suggestions?



Nice work on the rep range training !! 

For hams I like lying single leg curls with a hip lift at the end as it really targets the glute and ham attachment. Single Leg deep hacks work really well as do Single leg soft knee db deads .. and those are wicked for surf development because of the balancing aspect. 

Now if you could only teach me how to read a wave and when to pop up and not eat the sand! lol


----------



## ryan92 (Aug 24, 2010)

davegmb said:


> You wont have skinny legs much longer if your squatting 100kg for 11 reps


 
haha yeh hopefully they'll catch up soon, and i have to say that 11th rep was not my favourite thing to do that day haha



JennyB said:


> Now if you could only teach me how to read a wave and when to pop up and not eat the sand! lol



yeh it takes some getting used too huh, what type of board do u ride? once you get the hang of reading waves you can rip it up. Generally though u can feel the wave like underneath you, like theres this moment where suddenly the wave takes hold, thats the best time to pop up and hold on haha

um had chest and shoulders today, was pretty good workout, just trying to figure out weights for an increased numbers of reps, but i managed to do it for most of my exercises, i think i really got the technique down for dumbell flys today, my chest was shaking after my second set so i think it went down well haha

chest and shoulders - 24-8-10

Bench Press 2 x 7-9
70kg x 9 reps
75kg x 9 reps (think i could probs do more weight)

Incline Press 2 x 10-12
50kg x 12 reps
57.5 kg x 8 reps (haha woaps bit ambitious, think ill stay lower next time)

Dumbell flys 2 x 13-15
2 x 15kg x 15 reps

1 Arm Standing Dumbbell Press 2 x 7-9
15kg x 9 reps
17.5 kg x 9 reps

Upright Row (slightly wider grip) 2 x 10-12
30kg x 12 reps
35kg x 12 reps (think ill go 40 kg next time)

Front Cable Raise 2 x 13-15
40lbs x 15 reps
50lbs x 15 reps

Then just did some ab work on the swiss ball supersetted with hanging leg raises off the pull-up bar.

So yeh pretty good day, my legs are super sore from yesterday, been hobbling around like a broken old man today haha but im kinda enjoying it somewhat, makes me think i did a sweet sesh in the gym yesterday, yew


----------



## JennyB (Aug 24, 2010)

ryan92 said:


> yeh it takes some getting used too huh, *what type of board do u ride?* once you get the hang of reading waves you can rip it up. Generally though u can feel the wave like underneath you, like theres this moment where suddenly the wave takes hold, thats the best time to pop up and hold on haha
> 
> um had chest and shoulders today, was pretty good workout, just trying to figure out weights for an increased numbers of reps, but i managed to do it for most of my exercises, i think i really got the technique down for dumbell flys today, my chest was shaking after my second set so i think it went down well haha
> 
> ...



Well I am living in the prairies now so the only board I am riding is a toboggan. lol. I first started riding .. or should I say bailing in Perth when I lived there for a few years .. then moved to Halifax where I concurred (or attempted to) ride the frigid Atlantic waters .. headed to Victoria BC to giver a go last year but havent been since .. so its tough to actually get the hang of it BUT I am hoping to get a SUP for next summer here .. gotta do what you gotta do! 

Incline presses .. I wouldnt go lower next time as you may just get into the required rep range .. that is unless its supersetting time. 

Nice workout !! Have a good one.


----------

